# Robot Mower with no perimeter wire



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I know, I know, it's Indiegogo, but it looks very impressive.

https://youtu.be/o0bzApph8Jk


----------



## grumpsterfire (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice! Segway's Navimow is supposed to be available this year in some countries and it looks like a comparable offering.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I recently stumbled apon that Indiegogo mower as well. Looks promising, but i read in some of the comments that certain features it was supposed to have were cut from the production specs. The group bund ends in like 20 days.

I'm kinda leaning towards Husqvarna, but I still think the perimeter wire is stupid.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

grumpsterfire said:


> Nice! Segway's Navimow is supposed to be available this year in some countries and it looks like a comparable offering.


I just read up on that. Looks nice, no wires, 1.1-2.3" cutting height, plus its Segway. They're kinda the robot people.

I just hope its available in the USA and not over $2,000.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Toro just announced their own today.
https://www.thetorocompany.com/news-releases/news-release-details/toro-launches-new-robotic-mower-delivering-technological
https://smartyard.toro.com/


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Bombers said:


> Toro just announced their own today.
> https://www.thetorocompany.com/news-releases/news-release-details/toro-launches-new-robotic-mower-delivering-technological
> https://smartyard.toro.com/


If it's anything like the 60v super recycler, it'll be crooked AF and do so so on mowing.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Lots of no perimeter wire mowers coming

This one just launched recently
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/248735162/luba-perimeter-wire-free-robot-lawn-mower/description

This one is launching soon
https://youtu.be/by0lymJ2mnU


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Maybe I can survive one more year without robomowing.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a renovation that I've been reel cutting with a Fiskars to 1", but the rest of the yard is at 2.5-3" This drew me towards the Husqvarna robo mower, because you can program it to mow different sections at different heights. I mean its only .8-2" of height adjustment, so I would still have to mow the other part .5-1" shorter, but its doable.

Other mowers let you adjust the height from settings, but Its a manual process, AND i don't think you can tell it 2 separate zones, so either its 1" for everything, or maybe up to like 2.2-2.5" for everything.

Either way I have to compromise. Either the reno is mowed tall and everything a little shorter OR.......I have to force the whole lawn to grow at 1"......I'd have more dirt than grass in the backyard, but i do plan to renovate the whole yard over the next 2-3 years.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

The promise is great. With everything that is camera-based it could be a hit or a flop, all based on calibration.

Personally I'm looking for RTK to be the next big breakthrough for robotic mowers. Until then I'm sticking with my current Husqvarna. Boundary wires are annoying. Fact. But until RTK I'm sticking with them.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Segway Navimow has RTK
https://navimow.segway.com/


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

The Novabot (OP) will combine RTK-GPS and camera AI


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Automate said:


> The Novabot (OP) will combine RTK-GPS and camera AI


I do like that it'll Mow different heights for different parts of the lawn, I wish it had an edge cutting design so it could get tight up to fences though.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Holy crap, it can detect a golf ball? Wonder how this acts with sticks.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> Holy crap, it can detect a golf ball? Wonder how this acts with sticks.


Yeah, they have said they will do OTA updates to teach it to recognize more objects. There are a lot of possibilities . Hoses, dog poop, tree roots, leaves, rocks, sticks, ant hills, etc. Possibility to use the camera to detect current grass height and then use this to adjust the height of cut, to keep within 1/3 rule.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Automate said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, it can detect a golf ball? Wonder how this acts with sticks.
> ...


it looks promising, my big concerns are warranty work, parts, its not an edge cut design and you're shelling out money with the hope that this company actually delivers. Sounds like they're not shipping until September.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Automate said:


> The Novabot (OP) will combine RTK-GPS and camera AI


Nice!! I wouldn't rely on cameras in my Tesla, so I certainly couldn't in a robotic mower. Can you self-install for RTK?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

AndyS said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > The Novabot (OP) will combine RTK-GPS and camera AI
> ...


It looks like a self install for the whole thing.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Automate said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, it can detect a golf ball? Wonder how this acts with sticks.
> ...


This is similar to the approach iRobot is using on the Roomba J7. They shipped with the AI only being able to identify a few objects (including pet poo) and have been updating it ever since.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> > Automate said:
> ...


Yes, the charging station includes the RTK base station. So it needs visibility to the GPS satellites in the sky. So if you want to position the charging station somewhere where it is covered. They have an extra RTK base station you can purchase.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

*Bad news*, Segway doesn't have a timeline for USA distribution of Navimow.

*Good news*, Segway does plan to roll it out in the USA, just nothing is set in stone yet.

Dear Steffen707,

thanks for your email again. Yes, there will be a release in the USA, only the timeline is not sure yet. Thanks for your understanding.

Best Regards
Segway Support

发送日期：2022-06-02 03:14:16
收件人：navimow <[email protected]>
主题：RE: Re:USA Release Date?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Husqvarna is apparently releasing a residential perimeter wire free version in 2023.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y6EvXWSy40

The smart private gardener - that's the future of lawn care, according to Husqvarna. When the pioneer and world leader in robotic lawn mowing looks into the future, it envisions a robotic mower that goes beyond keeping your lawn in great condition. The future robot is a super smart, AI-driven machine that protects your garden´s health and maximizes biodiversity while seamlessly adapting to your personal needs. For the near future, Husqvarna reveals the launch of a wire free solution for the consumer market in 2023.
https://best-robot-lawn-mower.com/news-research/husqvarna-to-release-wire-free-consumer-robot-lawn-mower/

I heard from a comment on youtube that the Seg
way mower isn't actually made by segway, but by some chinese company, and because of some Chinese software concern it wont be in the usa for......potentially ever.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Segway has been owned by a Chinese company since 2015 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segway


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Automate said:


> Segway has been owned by a Chinese company since 2015 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segway


Just relaying what I heard.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

So if I wanted to buy one of these mowers today, which one is the one to get?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

San said:


> So if I wanted to buy one of these mowers today, which one is the one to get?


I'd wait for husqvarna next year's model. They have been making robot mowers for 25 years, have a solid warranty/dealer network.

These other ones on kickstarter don't have a solid warranty plan, keep reducing the number of features.

To me I'd rather pay double to know software updates and warranty work will likely go well with a company like husqvarna.

The kickstarter ones have some neat ideas though.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

steffen707 said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > So if I wanted to buy one of these mowers today, which one is the one to get?
> ...


When does Husqvarna usually release new models? I know they just released the 415X, think they'll release additional 2023 models this fall?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

steffen707 said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > So if I wanted to buy one of these mowers today, which one is the one to get?
> ...


Thanks! Husqvarna 2023 is it, I can wait one more year, especially if that means no perimeter wires.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

ENVY23 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > San said:
> ...


I don't know specifically, but 5 posts back I posted a link and YouTube video.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I think I'm convinced on the auto mower. Anyone have any suggestions on where to score the best deal?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

lacrossekite said:


> I think I'm convinced on the auto mower. Anyone have any suggestions on where to score the best deal?


From what I can tell they're the same price everywhere. I'm looking at the 450XH and Husqvarna's site says $4,099 with mandatory professional install, but I've found multiple sites and local dealers who are all willing to sell as a "self install" for $3,299. Check out Autmow, they should have a sales rep in your area.


----------

